# does anyone feed Garlic?



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Does anyone give their dogs raw garlic to try and repel ticks? How much do you feed? I know too much is dangerous, like onions but in small amounts it is supposed to be good for them and also repel fleas and ticks.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I have no idea, Missy, but I've also been reading about it helping repel ticks and fleas. Not sure if it's very efficient, though, but I'm curious.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I just found this article that had a lot of good info.

http://www.paw-rescue.org/PAW/PETTIPS/DogTip_InsectPrevention.php


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Ahhh Missy are you feeling my heebie jeebies?? The ticks are crazy this year. I also heard putting vinegar in their water helps.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, I do..but not often, maybe 1 or 2 times a week, a wee bit of fresh garlic usually on her meat. She loves it. I've never seen a flea or tick on her, so I'm assuming between that and the Frontline...I'm doing something right.  Fingers crossed.

Garlic is actually good for them in small amounts, but they don't digest things the same as us, so 'too much' can cause gas, etc. But its funny, she loves the smell of garlic, everytime I cook Italian she whimpers. Or when the pizza guy comes. lol

Hey, that's a great article!

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Leeann said:


> Ahhh Missy are you feeling my heebie jeebies?? The ticks are crazy this year. I also heard putting vinegar in their water helps.


I don't know if you saw my post in EW TICKS!!! but I was cuddling Jasper this morning IN BED---OMG -- and felt something that felt like a scab and lo and behold that scab was crawling (thank god) And sure enough it was a tick-- I think a dog tick. It was really flat so no sucking had occurred. But I got freaked out-especially after what Cash went through (most think it was tick borne) But they got their FRONTLINE yesterday-- maybe that is why it was on him not embedded. The thing that gives me the heebie jeebies is where did that tick come from-- I mean did he pick it up outside and was it crawling all over him all night? Or did he pick it up in the house? EWWWWWW!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Guys, you are making my scalp crawl and we don't have ticks. I just feel so sorry for these guys when the creepy crawlies decide to come visit. 

I've also read that garlic can help, but don't know how much.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Ewwww Missy, that would have freaked me out. We have started training in agility outside and the first day I found 2 on Ry, one while I was driving down the highway crawling around on him... Needless to say I drove the rest of the way home with one hand on the wheel the tick in a napkin in the other (I wanted to see what kind it was).... so now I am bringing my brush and flea comb to brush him out before he gets in the truck or near my mostly black Monte.

I guess the real question of the day for you is how many times have you ran your fingers through your hair checking your head?? I know I did about 20 x's after seeing them on Riley.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I have been so creepy crawly all day Leeann--- and I have washed the boys bedding, sprayed it with an herbal flea spray (very nice naturvet-smells like cedar) and sprayed it around the perimeter of our bed. thoroughly gone through both of them. and have been feeling like there are little critters all over me all day. But I can just picture you driving one handed all the way home.

Our wonderful pet store owner suggested this as an added extra defense to the frontline-- she says people are coming back for 2nds. I wanted to make sure I wasn't allergic so I sprayed it on my self to see if I broke out before I bought it.

http://www.megapetfood.com/page/page/1139884.htm

sounds too good to be true


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Interestiing stuff Missy, how strong is the scent of it? Riley freaks anytime I put something smelly on him. Hey maybe that might work to my benefit, I can see him now zooming around the agility ring after I spray him down LOL.


----------

